# Colorado Elk and Mulie (myself and KevinA)



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

I'll let Kevin tell the story (ask about the coinflip  )
We each took a nice elk and mulie! Here are a few pics!

Both elk scored in the 270s and the mulies were 169 and 178.
Elk weighed just over 800lbs and the mulies were about 200 and 270lbs.


Btw, my cam stinks but kevin will post some better pics I'm sure...


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

few more


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

So why did the "spam" pic pop onto my subject????


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

You must have clicked it.....That looks like a trip of a lifetime....congrats


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

Congrats!! Guys. Looks like ya'll had a GREAT hunt


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

That's 2 cool. WTG guys.


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Nice Job Brice and Kevin. Looks like a great time. Good size elk and mulies


----------



## reef_runner (Mar 21, 2005)

Nice animals, congrats.....


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Congratulations on a successful trip.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Great looking animals guys......I cant say enough about that non-typical mulie.
That is one fine lookin deer.....


----------



## twdjr (May 8, 2005)

Congrats on the nice looking animals!


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Wow, that's livin' right there!


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Hey Brice, looks as if you guys had it going on, surely you got the Ivory's out of the Elk.....WW


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Thanks Walter! Yes sir, we did get the ivory teeth out  Now I just have to figure out what to do with em lol.



wet dreams said:


> Hey Brice, looks as if you guys had it going on, surely you got the Ivory's out of the Elk.....WW


----------



## Knifeman (Sep 27, 2009)

Hey Brice whats a guy got to do to get an invite on a hunt like that. I already let you drive down my shooting lane for no charge. By the way I do recall someone said about a bottle of black label by the deerstand. I have not seen it yet. HAHAHA That looked like a good hunt and fun also. I can not what to here the story. Are you going to be there opening weekend? (P.S. Maybe the can of spam means it was a canned hunt???):slimer::slimer:


----------



## waterbug (May 22, 2004)

Very nice. Congratulations to you both.


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

Congrats on a very successful hunt!

I like both of those Muleys as well.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Brice,

Very nice!! It sounds like you guys had a great hunt and lots of fun!! One day, I'll get there!! Way to go, Fellas!


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

Congrats to the both of you, nice animals!!


----------



## TOP FLIGHT (Jun 10, 2005)

B,

The spam popped up because that is what that Elk tastes like. Trust me you don't want to eat that stuff. I'll stop by to properly dispose of it for you.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Solid Bucks Guys!! Way to go--Cool caracter on them fo sho! What a HUNT!!

Who did ya go with up there if you dont mind me asking and how much green?--looks like they took good care of you both!--I want to do that when I grow up................!! Maybe next year.


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

The ranchers were really nice and have an awesome setup. All the bottoms are covered with alfalfa fields. Ambush the elk from the ridges and hunt the mulies down in the sage brush. Two openings came available via a friend that goes every year. I doubt we'll get to go back...they are booked solid as soon as the last hunt ends. It doesn't get much better...



Swampus said:


> Solid Bucks Guys!! Way to go--Cool caracter on them fo sho! What a HUNT!!
> 
> Who did ya go with up there if you dont mind me asking and how much green?--looks like they took good care of you both!--I want to do that when I grow up................!! Maybe next year.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Very nice! Big Time Congrats!...I'd sure like to make hunt like that someday.....Jim


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

congrats! great pics


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

Very nice animals, that mulie is awesome.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Man great hunt...good job!

TH


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

Nice job Brice. Leaving predawn Wednesday for the 3rd Colorado elk. Congrats.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Outcast said:


> Thanks Walter! Yes sir, we did get the ivory teeth out  Now I just have to figure out what to do with em lol.


My dad has a couple of cool rings with the Bugle ivorys in them. just a fyi Brice... good job guys!:cheers:


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

Wow......post up some more Kevin.


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

Congrats! Love the split kicker!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

WOW!! awesome animals. Congrats to you guys.


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

hope these pics are better.

check out Franks book Muley, lucky bastage.

FYI - both of my animals were taken with one shot from a Remington .308 w/180 Grain Fusion bullet. my first two shots at animals out of this gun....its Kyles, he may not get it back..... :]


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

wow,, good job Kevin. how does Brice always find those funny horns. LOL


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

heres a few of the group.

I dont have a good one of Brices elk.

and independence pass on the way home.


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

Spout,

The old man finds them and points them out for him... when he shot the Muley I dont think he even knew it had all the kickers, He saw the mass and the height and heard me say shoot atleast three or four time....


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

KevinA said:


> FYI - both of my animals were taken with one shot from a Remington .308 w/180 Grain Fusion bullet. my first two shots at animals out of this gun....its Kyles, he may not get it back..... :]


I don't think so... FIND YOUR OWN!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Nice job fellas!


----------



## idletime (May 11, 2005)

Saweetness, looks like a great hunt!


----------



## copperhead (Mar 15, 2005)

Ain't nothing better than coming home from a hunt with a truck bed full of horns and meat.


----------



## Reel Screamer (Jun 8, 2004)

Awesome....

LW


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Lots of nice horns...what area were yall in?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

very nice brice... looks like alot of fun and nice mess of horns in the truck for the drive home


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

Wow, cant believe yall dont have any comments about the

"Man in the boat" 

he was posing and begging me to take his picture so it could be posted on 2cool...

if this was a video, you would hear him saying look at me, look at me.......................


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Oh Kevin.......you are truly a lonely rainbow type guy aren't you.... 
We won't judge you.....hey look, I have a pic of you and your ex...enjoy 



KevinA said:


> Wow, cant believe yall dont have any comments about the
> 
> "Man in the boat"
> 
> ...


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

haha, thats a blast from the past.

Waaaay Back when you actually had hair, must of been right after you got rid of the mullet.


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

You guys behave and congrats to both of you on a super hunt......I bet it was cold there, looks like lots of fun!

Kelly


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

*finished product*

Here are three of the four muleys that we harvested in Colorado last yr.

what do they score??


----------



## jimtomp21 (May 29, 2009)

bad ask


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

they score not enough










yall going back again this year?


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

We got the invite but the rancher wants to give the mule deer a rest this year so Elk hunts only.

I cant see harvesting another bull elk and dont want to invest a week in harvesting a cow elk so no we are not going this yr.


----------



## TripleSranch (Jan 16, 2010)

Hats off to guys!!!!! Congratulations!!!!! love those mulies


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Who did the mounts? Very Nice!


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

My mount was done by David Majors in Cypress, TX. (pic #1)
I highly recommend him to anyone, he also awesome duck work.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Brice

Take that ivory and get you a gold top made with a ring in it and hang in on a big ole gold rope necklace around your neck..

Charlie


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Might just have to do that Charlie!



CHARLIE said:


> Brice
> 
> Take that ivory and get you a gold top made with a ring in it and hang in on a big ole gold rope necklace around your neck..
> 
> Charlie


----------

